# My 5 wk old chicks started fighting so i did this....



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

I made a chick condo! lol I took some old light windows, a couple wood crates, some window insulation plastic for the roof (it's pretty high so they won't get out) and lots and lots of duct tape and bit of cardboard. lol they are so happy! I built onto the booder pen i had. It is too cold for them yet outside and we got a big snowstorm on the way again but these chicks were way too crowded. now they are so happy and up and down the repurposed shelf for a ladder etc.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats great. what a good idea for a temporary fix.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol cool. Very creative!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is awesome!

Thanks for posting. (and stay safe in the upcoming storm )


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Gotta love duct tape!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea..and happy chicks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. So these guys are only supposed to be like a week apart as far as age. I'm just not thinking that little yellow one, Aschenputtel, is going to be LF like the barred rocks. Opinions please. (Her name is Aschenputtel. That's not her breed). She's supposed to be a buff orp


----------

